#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Принять прибежище в Челябинске

## Anthony

Друзья. Всем здравствуйте.
Очень прошу помощи. Хочу принять прибежище, но в нашем славном Танкограде нет такой возможности.
Есть единственный центр Карма Кагью. Зимой приедет Оле Нидал с его "Зимним туром".
Но не тянет меня к Оле Нидалу ))) Что называется - не лежит душа. :Frown: 

За сим вопрос - не ожидается ли приезд других учителей в наш город? Не зависимо от традиции. Учителей, уполномоченных давать прибежище.
Уже два года "нахожусь в пути", но прийти к прибежищу никак не получается.

Очень надеюсь на ответ. Спасибо.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Вот, http://vkontakte.ru/id121767738, может чем помогут.

----------

Anthony (07.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

В Тюмени скоро Лама Йонтен будет (19-20 ноября) http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18615

----------

Anthony (07.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

До Тюмени добираться не совсем удобно )) До сих пор удивляюсь Ленину с его дальним перебежками ))

----------


## Averin

Chelyabinsk saraṇaṃ gacchami...

----------

Raudex (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> До Тюмени добираться не совсем удобно )) До сих пор удивляюсь Ленину с его дальним перебежками ))


А, Вам в смысле с доставкой на дом. Так надо было с того и начинать  :Big Grin:

----------

Anthony (08.11.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А как эффективно Вы подготовились к принятию Прибежища и сколько Вы благого другим существам сделали, чтобы приблизить себе такую возможность?

Вы - инвалид? Не работаете? не можете собрать себе денег на поездку в место, где есть Учителя?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> До Тюмени добираться не совсем удобно )) До сих пор удивляюсь Ленину с его дальним перебежками ))


Если сильно захотеть и есть на  то камма,то расстояние не преграда.Я вообще специально летал на самолете  туда-сюда на 4 дня в Санкт-Петербург через Москву что-бы мне даровали Прибежище ,так как с  Улан-Удэ прямого рейса нет ,а  от Челябинска даже поезд не более 8-11часов до Москвы идёт.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011), Raudex (09.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Друзья. Всем здравствуйте.
> Очень прошу помощи. Хочу принять прибежище, но в нашем славном Танкограде нет такой возможности.
> Есть единственный центр Карма Кагью. Зимой приедет Оле Нидал с его "Зимним туром".
> Но не тянет меня к Оле Нидалу ))) Что называется - не лежит душа.
> 
> За сим вопрос - не ожидается ли приезд других учителей в наш город? Не зависимо от традиции. Учителей, уполномоченных давать прибежище.
> Уже два года "нахожусь в пути", но прийти к прибежищу никак не получается.
> 
> Очень надеюсь на ответ. Спасибо.


Я так понял, что у Вас традиция чань-буддизма. Тогда Вам никуда ехать не надо.
Вот цитата из сутры Алтаря Шестого Патриарха - самое почитаемое произведение чань-буддизма:
Глава 6 Покаяние:
"Ищущие истину!
Сегодня мы с вами дали четыре великие клятвы (обета). Сейчас я передам вам Шилу (обеты) бесформенного тройного прибежища.
Ищущие истину!
Найдите прибежище в Прозрении, почитаемом за совершенство заслуг и мудрости.
Найдите прибежище в истинности, которое почитают за избавление от желаний. 
Найдите прибежище в чистоте, качестве, почитаемом среди людей.
С сегодняшнего дня зовите прозрение своим учителем. Больше не ищите прибежища в ошибочных, еретических путях. Постоянно подтверждайте себе это тремя драгоценностями своей Природы (Самоприроды). Советую вам найти прибежище в трёх драгоценностях своей Природы (Самоприроды).
Они – это Будда, который являет собой Прозрение. 
Это Дхарма (буддийское учение), которое являет собой истинность.
Это Сангха (монашеская буддийская община), которая являет собой чистоту.
Когда вы своим сознанием находите прибежище в Прозрении, не рождаются омрачения и ошибочность, уменьшаются желания, наступает удовлетворённость. И мы можем отойти от богатства и похоти. Прозрение называется совершенством мудрости и заслуг.
Когда мы своим сознанием находим прибежище в истинности, у нас от мгновения к мгновению не будет ошибочных взглядов. А поскольку у нас не будет ошибочных взглядов, у нас не будет разделения на «Я» и «другие люди», не будет тщеславия, страстной любви и привязанностей. Истинность называется «почитаемой за избавление от желаний».
Когда мы своим сознанием находим прибежище в чистоте, никакие клеши и любовные желания не могут загрязнить нашу Природу (Самоприроду). Чистота (Сангха) называется «почитаемой среди людей».
Если так совершенствоваться, это будет самоприбежищем. Обычные люди не понимают этого. Они и днём и ночью соблюдают обет тройного прибежища. Но если мы говорим, что мы находим прибежище в Будде, где он тогда находится? Если мы не видим Будду, как мы можем найти в нём прибежище? И наши слова о прибежище в Будде становятся, таким образом, ложью. 
Ищущие истину!
Каждый из вас должен сам внимательно исследовать этот вопрос. Не позволяйте своей энергии быть ошибочно использованной. В сутре ясно говорится, что нужно найти прибежище в своём Будде (своей природе Будды). И в ней не говорится, что нужно найти прибежище в другом Будде. Если мы не обратимся к прибежищу в своём Будде, не будет для нас другого прибежища. Прямо сейчас сами прозрейте. Вы все должны обратиться к прибежищу в трёх драгоценностях своего сознания. Внутри вы должны регулировать Природу (Сущность) сознания. Вовне вы должны уважать других людей. И тогда это будет самоприбежищем.
Ищущие истину!
Мы приняли прибежище в своих трёх драгоценностях. Каждый из вас запечатлейте в своём сердце то, что я сейчас вам расскажу. Я расскажу вам о трёх телах Будды Самоприроды, чтобы вы увидели эти три тела и сами постигли свою Природу. Повторяйте за мной то, что я скажу:
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в Дхармакае (теле дхарм) Будды.
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в Самбхогакае (реализованном, «истинном» теле) Будды.
В своём материальном теле мы обращаемся к прибежищу в прошедшем миллионы превращений Нирманакае Будды.
Ищущие истину!
Материальное тело – это жилище и мы не можем найти в нём прибежище. Три тела Будды всегда пребывают в Самоприроде и они есть у всех людей. Но из-за того, что сознание людей в омрачении и они не видят свою внутреннюю Природу, они ищут три тела так Приходящего (Будды) вовне. Они не видят, что в их теле есть три тела Будды.
Послушайте меня, и я расскажу вам о трёх телах Будды Самоприроды, чтобы вы увидели их в своём теле. Эти три тела Будды рождаются из вашей собственной Природы, а не обретаются извне.
Что называется чистой Дхармакаей Будды?
Природа людей изначально чиста. Все дхармы (явления) рождаются из Самоприроды. Когда мы думаем о любых злых делах, рождаются злые деяния. А когда мы думаем о любых добрых делах, рождаются добрые деяния. Таким образом, все Дхармы находятся в Самоприроде. И это подобно постоянно чистому небу и ясной луне, которые покрываются проплывающими облаками. При этом наверху будет сияние, а внизу темнота. Но когда подует ветер, облака разойдутся, внизу и вверху будет всё освещено и все дхармы (явления) проявятся. Природа человека постоянно затменена подобно этим проплывающим облакам.
Ищущие истину!
Мудрость подобна солнцу и луне и она всегда просветлена. Когда мы привязываемся к внешним объектам (явлениям), наши собственные мысли закрывают нашу Самоприроду и она не может проявить свой свет. Но если мы встретим Учителя, и он передаст нам настоящую Дхарму, тогда мы сами устраним заблуждения, и вовне и внутри будет полная ясность. И все дхармы (явления) проявятся в нашей Самоприроде. Такое происходит с человеком, увидевшем свою Природу. Это называется чистой Дхармакаей Будды.
Ищущие истину!
Если мы своим сознанием обращаемся к прибежищу в своей Природе, тогда мы обращаемся к прибежищу в настоящем Будде. Тот, кто находит прибежище в себе, устраняет из своей Природы (Самоприроды) недобрый ум, завистливый ум, эгоистический ум, нечестный ум, пренебрежение к другим, высокомерие, ошибочные воззрения и тщеславие. Он также устраняет все недобрые деяния. Он постоянно видит свои недостатки, но не говорит о добре и зле других людей. И это есть прибежище в себе самом (самоприбежище). Нужно постоянно прилагать усилия к тому, чтобы ко всем проявлять уважение. И тогда мы полностью постигнем видение Природы (Будды) и у нас больше не будет препятствий. И это есть прибежище в себе самом.
Что называется Самбхогакаей?
К примеру, одна лампа может устранить тысячелетнюю темноту. Одна мудрость может уничтожить тысячелетнюю глупость. Не думайте о прошлом, оно безвозвратно ушло. Постоянно думайте о будущем. Чтобы мгновение за мгновением было совершенство и ясность, сами увидьте свою изначальную Природу (Сущность). Хотя добро и зло различаются, их изначальная Природа одинакова («недвойственна»). И эта их общая «недвойственная» Природа называется реальной Природой (Сущностью). И когда реальная Природа не загрязняется ни добром, ни злом это называется Самбхогакаей Будды (Реализованное, совершенное тело Будды).
Когда в Самоприроде возникает одна злая мысль, уничтожаются причины добра, накопленные в тысячах кальп. Когда в Самоприроде рождается одна добрая мысль, тогда уничтожается зло пусть его даже так много, как песчинок в Ганге. Когда вы вплоть до обретения наивысшего Бодхи мгновение за мгновением смотрите на себя и не теряете эту мысль, это называется Самбхогакаей (Будды).
Что называется прошедшей миллионы превращений Нирманакаей?
Если не думать обо всех дхармах (явлениях), то Природа (Будды), по сути, подобна пустоте. Когда появляется хоть одна мысль, происходит превращение. Так, когда мы думаем о злых делах, происходит превращение в ад. Когда мы думаем о добрых делах, происходит превращение в рай. Причинение вреда превращается в нагов и змей. Милосердие превращается в Бодхисаттву. Мудрость превращается в высшие миры. Глупость превращается в низшие миры. Очень многочисленны превращения Самоприроды. Омрачённые люди не могут осознать этого. У них постоянно возникают злые мысли, и они постоянно идут по Пути зла. Но когда к ним вернётся хоть одна добрая мысль, у них тут же родится мудрость. Это называется Нирманакаей Самоприроды.
Ищущие истину!
Мы изначально обладаем Дхармакаей. Когда мы от мгновения к мгновению смотрим на себя, на свою Природу, это будет Самбхогакая Будды. Когда мы начинаем думать о Самбхогакае, мы становимся Нирманакаей Будды. Сами постигните и сами совершенствуйте добродетель своей Природы (Будды). Тогда это будет настоящим прибежищем. 
Мясо и кожа – это материальное тело. Материальное тело – это жилище и мы не можем найти в нём прибежище. Но постигните три тела Будды своей Природы, тогда вы постигните Будду своей Природы.
У меня есть бесформенный гимн. Если Вы сможете его озвучивать и практиковать, то подсознательно вы сможете уничтожить в мгновение грехи и заблуждения, накопленные в многочисленных кальпах. 
Гимн читается:

«Омрачённые люди совершенствуются в счастье (даруемому Буддами за молитвы и подношения), но не совершенствуются в Дао (на Пути).
Они считают, что совершенствование в счастье – это и есть Дао.
Они совершают даяния и подношения, обретая бесчисленное счастье.
В нашем сознании находятся три яда (страсть, гнев, неведение), являющиеся источником грехов.
Если мы попытаемся практикой обретения счастья уничтожить грехи, мы обнаружим в будущих жизнях, что обрели счастье, но грехи остались.
Поэтому нужно устранить причину грехов в своём собственном сознании.
Для этого нужно принести истинное покаяние в своей Природе (Самоприроде).
Когда мы вдруг постигнем истинное покаяние Махаяны, мы станем устранять ложное и будем практиковать истинное, благодаря чему добьемся в будущем избавления от грехов.
Изучение Дао (Пути Будды) заключается в постоянном созерцании своей Природы (Самоприроды). И тогда мы станем родственниками всех Будд.
Наши Патриархи передают только эту мгновенную Дхарму с пожеланием, чтобы все люди увидели свою Природу и стали одной сущностью (со всеми Буддами).
Если вы стремитесь в будущем обрести Дхармакаю, отстранитесь от всех явлений и Ваше сознание очистится.
Старайтесь смотреть на себя и не расслабляйтесь.
Помните о том, что смерть может прийти к вам неожиданно и закончить ваше земное существование.
Если хотите постигнуть Махаяну и увидеть Природу (Будды), преданно и благоговейно сложите свои ладони и изо всех сил добивайтесь этого».

Ищущие истину!
Каждый из вас должен читать вслух этот гимн и совершенствоваться на его основе. Тогда вы сможете увидеть Природу Будды. И хотя вы будете за тысячи ли от меня, вы всегда будете рядом со мной. Если же вы не прозреете подсознательно от чтения гимна, вы будете в действительности на тысячу ли от меня, хотя бы мы даже стояли лицом друг к другу. Поэтому, зачем усердствовать и идти ко мне издалёка? Берегите себя, счастливого Пути!»
Все присутствующие, прослушав Дхарму, обрели прозрение. Они в радостных чувствах стали практиковать Дхарму.

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/.../sutra/6s.html

----------

Anthony (08.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011), Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Буль (08.11.2011), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Еше Нинбо, Огромное спасибо за выложенный труд.  Но ... возможно я не совсем прав и многие осудят, а кто-то и посмеется даже.. :Smilie:  Суть в следующем:
Я крещеный. Возможно будет глупо звучать, но раз я проходил обряд посвящения в Христианство, то нужно совершить и обряд прибежища в Будде.
Хочется "официально" уйти из под влияния Христианского эгрегора (можно начинать смеяться). 
Умом и сердцем уже давно на стороне Буддизма. Но ... какие-то барьеры, не дают в полной мере считать себя последователем Учения Будды. 
Возможно - это психологическая проблема. Поэтому и ищу учителя, или хотя бы того, кто официально приобщит мою телесную субстанцию к Дхарме.  :Smilie: 
Голова-то понимает, что ритуалика - это последнее дело. Но все эзотерические штуки, про эгрегориальную зависимость ... и т.д. Церковь опять же молится о вразумлении. "А жить-то хочется ребята"  :Big Grin:  Тетя верующая, свечки ставит и тд..
Вот и хочется от этого отвязаться раз и навсегда. Надеюсь доступно изложил. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Монастырь Ринпоче-багша в Улан-Удэ на Лысой горе. Ело Ринпоче (тибетский буддийский монах) даёт буддийское прибежище и посвящения.
см.http://elo-rinpoche.ru/
Только записываться надо заранее на приём. Напишите им письмо по интернету. Они рассмотрят и дадут ответ. Люди очень сострадательные.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я крещеный. Возможно будет глупо звучать, но раз я проходил обряд посвящения в Христианство, то нужно совершить и обряд прибежища в Будде.
> Хочется "официально" уйти из под влияния Христианского эгрегора (можно начинать смеяться). 
> Умом и сердцем уже давно на стороне Буддизма. Но ... какие-то барьеры, не дают в полной мере считать себя последователем Учения Будды. 
> Возможно - это психологическая проблема. Поэтому и ищу учителя, или хотя бы того, кто официально приобщит мою телесную субстанцию к Дхарме. 
> Голова-то понимает, что ритуалика - это последнее дело. Но все эзотерические штуки, про эгрегориальную зависимость ... и т.д. Церковь опять же молится о вразумлении. "А жить-то хочется ребята"  Тетя верующая, свечки ставит и тд..
> Вот и хочется от этого отвязаться раз и навсегда. Надеюсь доступно изложил. Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся.


Ну, смеяться никто тут никто над этим не будет. Если Вы чувствуете для себя это важным, - действуйте. Только не объясняйте нам тут, что Вы этого никак сделать не можете. Ищите возможности. Копите деньги на поездку. Собирайте благие причины для этого.

Как долго уже Вы знакомитесь с буддизмом? 

Вы нашли уже себе того учителя, у кого хотите принять Прибежище? 

Что Вы читали по основам буддизма? 

Подготовились ли к принятию Прибежища, знаете ли, что это такое и какие у него качества?

Многие из нас пришли из христианства. И у многих из нас родные долго удивлялись и ставили свечки, чтоб мы вразумились :Smilie: Но мы не "вразумились" :Big Grin:  Но поскольку благодаря буддийской практике мы сами слегка изменились в смысле более правильного отношения к другим, - у многих родные вроде теперь и не против. И вообще такого рода выбор - личное дело каждого. Главное, чтобы Вы Вашу тетю любили и заботились бы о ней.

Единственно, от Христианского эгрегора только через буддийский обряд "крещения" Вам будет не уйти. И только "официального приобщения Вашей телесной субстанции к Дхарме" будет недостаточно для того, чтобы изменить свое восприятие. Учитель также за Вас ничего не сделает.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Anthony, если до Москвы вам накладно добираться, то зондируйте Екатеринбург, уж до него то вам доехать - две песни спеть. В Екатеринбург приезжают буддийские учителя хоть и не так часто как в Москву.
В этом году, например http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=18018 Ратанасара Махатхера приезжал.

----------

Anthony (08.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

Пема Дролкар, С Буддизмом знакомлюсь на протяжении двух лет. В основном больше тянет к двум направлениям Дзен, Карма Кагью (но у вторых политическая ситуация не ясна и выбрать кто настоящий Кармапа не представляется возможным). Ведь упор идет на опыт прошлых жизней. А у кого опыта больше - загадка.

Учителя, как такового нет. Единственный, к кому тянет - ЕС Далай-Лама  :Smilie: 

Много чего прочтено. В основном это Дзен литература. 
По Тибетскому Буддизму - это выдержки с сайтов. В частности "Пророчества Падмасамбхавы". По которому самостоятельно принимал Прибежище. Ну, и библиотека с геше.ру.
Ну и Палийский канон конечно же.

Про Прибежище знаю (возможно и мало). Не понял вопроса про его качества.


Восприятие итак изменилось )) Поэтому и ушел из Христианства. Хотя и отношусь к нему с большим уважением. Не подскажете - как еще можно уйти из щупалец Христианства?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не подскажете - как еще можно уйти из щупалец Христианства?


А также как я - поднесите крестик Будде  :Smilie: 

Ну и опять же, есть у вас Дзогчен-община в городе. 20-го числа будет Всемирная передача Гуру-йоги. Время есть познакомиться, узнать что нужно делать и получить Передачу прямо на месте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

Эт простите как? Можно поподробнее?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Можно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И у многих из нас родные долго удивлялись и ставили свечки, чтоб мы вразумилисьНо мы не "вразумились"


Наоборот, я считаю, большинство из нас вразумилось  :Smilie:  Ведь не возвращаемся же к ложным христианским воззрениям  :Smilie: 

А ещё очень люблю интервью ламы Олега, в котором он рассказывает, как он искренне молился Иисусу Христу, чтобы тот наставил его на истинный путь, и после этого принял Прибежище.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (09.11.2011), Шавырин (08.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Принять прибежище в Челябинске


Не надо принимать прибежище в Челябинске. Лучше принять Прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.  :Wink: 




> Не подскажете - как еще можно уйти из щупалец Христианства?


У христианства нет щупалец нигде, кроме как в Вашем уме.

----------

AndyZ (08.11.2011), Averin (08.11.2011), Ersh (09.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011), Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

Друзья, давайте не будем критиковать Христа и его веру. Ложные, не ложные - не наше дело.
Не нравится - это дело личное. Для кого-то - это единственный правильный путь, а значит - по умолчанию не ложное.
Говорим о Буддизме. Христианство я уважаю. Но не церковь.
"Щупальцами" я обозвал не со зла, а просто ради красочной окраски и иронии  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony

Артем Тараненко, извините, но ничего не понял. Только про трансляции написано.

----------


## Dondhup

> Друзья, давайте не будем критиковать Христа и его веру. Ложные, не ложные - не наше дело.
> Не нравится - это дело личное. Для кого-то - это единственный правильный путь, а значит - по умолчанию не ложное.
> Говорим о Буддизме. Христианство я уважаю. Но не церковь.
> "Щупальцами" я обозвал не со зла, а просто ради красочной окраски и иронии


Для того чтобы принять Прибежище необходимо понимать отличие Прибежища Будды от других.

----------

Буль (08.11.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Друзья, давайте не будем критиковать Христа и его веру.


Почему нельзя критиковать ложные воззрения?




> Ложные, не ложные - не наше дело.


Отчего же не наше? Людей дурят, а нам -- не наше дело? Не по-махаянски это как-то...




> Не нравится - это дело личное.


Дело не в "не нравится", а в том, что оно ложное.




> Для кого-то - это единственный правильный путь, а значит - по умолчанию не ложное.


Если для кого-то джихад -- "единственный путь" это должно означать что джихад -- не ложный путь и ведёт к освобождению?  :Confused:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

Бао,

Про Джихад - утрируете (без комментариев)
Ложность - понятие относительное. Это Вам скажут христиане, ваххабиты, и здравомыслящие буддисты. (И все они будут правы, исходя из своих воззрений).
Какому-то ламе (не помню какому) был задан вопрос про Христианство... он дал простой ответ - считаете себя христианином - смело идите этим путем. То же самое читал у ЕС Далай Лама.
В Вашем невежестве (извините, не хочу Вас оскорбить) я упрекать Вас не стану. Выражаю лишь свои мысли.
Нужно быть толерантным и не оскорблять другую религию. Или это позиция нынешнего Дзена? (Тогда простите мне мою необразованность)

----------


## Dondhup

Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением, учителя тиртиков нет.
Будда достиг освобождения от сансары, учителя тиртиков нет.
Будда "связан" состраданием и помогает всем живым существам., учителя тиртиков нет.
Будда помогает "близким и далеким", не зависимо полезны они ему или нет, учителя тиртиков нет.

----------

Lanky (09.11.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011), Буль (08.11.2011), Джигме (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

> Будда обладает всезнанием и всеведением, учителя тиртиков нет.
> Будда достиг освобождения от сансары, учителя тиртиков нет.
> Будда "связан" состраданием и помогает всем живым существам., учителя тиртиков нет.
> Будда помогает "близким и далеким", не зависимо полезны они ему или нет, учителя тиртиков нет.



(И все они будут правы, исходя из своих воззрений).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У христианства нет щупалец нигде, кроме как в Вашем уме.


То к Вам иеговисты не заходили  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))

----------

Джигме (09.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем Тараненко, извините, но ничего не понял. Только про трансляции написано.


Тогда поясните, что Вы хотели узнать из того, что не разъяснено на сайте

----------


## Буль

> То к Вам иеговисты не заходили ))))))))))))))


Не заходили. Али это карма така?

----------


## Ersh

Какие-то несуровые в Челябинске буддисты...

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (09.11.2011), Буль (09.11.2011), Джигме (09.11.2011), Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Им Учителя из линии сото-дзен из Японии прислать.
Это тибетцы все объяснять пытаются, а там насколько я понимаю
ученик: "(И все они будут правы, исходя из своих воззрений)."
Учитель - палкой бам
ученик - кланяется и благодарит за заботу Учителя.

----------

Джигме (09.11.2011)

----------


## Anthony

Артем Тараненко, 
Вот этого: А также как я - поднесите крестик Будде

----------


## Lanky

Я бы на вашем месте сходил бы сначала в Алмазный Путь: там много скромных и серьёзных практиков, Лама Оле, несмотря ни на что, личность харизматическая, прекрасный оратор с юмором и обаянием. Осмотритесь, научитесь медитации ( на первых порах всё равно к основной тантре не допустят),основам буддизма, пообщаетесь с людьми, а там уж решите какая традиция вам больше подходит. В Буддизме нет такого, что где принял прибежище там на всю жизнь. Прибежище настраивает ум на восприятие Дхаммы, даёт чувство защищенности и причастности к Сангхе как на локальном так и на глобальном уровне. И всё это, что не мало важно, БЕСПЛАТНО или почти.  :Smilie:  
Главное - без фанатизма ! "Настоящий последователь Будды может практиковать эту религию не придерживаясь какой-либо школы или секты" Дост. Др.К.Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера :Kiss:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Какие-то несуровые в Челябинске буддисты...


точно брат Ерш. сильно подозреваю я что Бодхидхарма родом из Челябинска  :Big Grin:

----------


## Джигме

> Какие-то несуровые в Челябинске буддисты...


В отличае от сисадминов.... :Smilie:

----------

